# power matrix chart



## mr.mal0ne (Apr 9, 2010)

wow i have been going crazy looking for a power matrix workout chart i lost mine about 2 days ago can anyone help


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mr.mal0ne* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## mr.mal0ne (Apr 9, 2010)

my bad im a noob


----------



## needmatrix (Dec 6, 2010)

wat is the matrix workout for 270 - 275


----------

